# FS 407g tank



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Some of the older memebers may remember this tank, still have it, maybe some of the newer members may be interested.

Measuements 83 1/2 L x 42T x 26W Comes with a solid homemade 2x4 stand with plywood top. Stand is 25in tall

This is only TANK & STAND NOW $500

PICK UP ONLY


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

And you are asking how much for it?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes , make sure to add a price as per the rules. Pix would be nice too


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Needs a cleaning, but just jump in.
Black stuff on bottom is carbon 
This tank has also been resealed, by us, just for piece of mind
We used this for our pond fish in winter


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

That is just an airline seen in the back of tank, not crack


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

How heavy is this tank? I'm thinking of getting but I live in a second floor apartment. However the floor is concrete but not sure if it's a good idea.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

King-eL said:


> How heavy is this tank?


About 500lbs.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

bump..bump


----------



## indodat (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey just wondering if the tank is still available and where abouts around you located?!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> How heavy is this tank? I'm thinking of getting but I live in a second floor apartment. However the floor is concrete but not sure if it's a good idea.


this tank would be no issue on a concrete floor....


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

indodat said:


> Hey just wondering if the tank is still available and where abouts around you located?!


I am not sure if it still available but they live near Hurd an 7th ave in Mission


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

airbaggedmazda said:


> I am not sure if it still available but they live near Hurd an 7th ave in Mission


Thanks Rob.

Still available....


----------



## Ahriman (Nov 22, 2012)

wouldn't a 407g tank weigh more than 500 lbs?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ahriman said:


> wouldn't a 407g tank weigh more than 500 lbs?


500lbs empty maybe...

407US gallons is about 3400lbs. So maybe 3900lbs for the tank and water?


----------



## Ahriman (Nov 22, 2012)

ya thats what i thought


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Another bump..... looks like we might have to keep this and set it as a FOWLR


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

You shpuld set it up and pick up the free 18" ray and the free 14" fahaka puffer 

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Foxtail said:


> You shpuld set it up and pick up the free 18" ray and the free 14" fahaka puffer
> 
> Sent via the Shining.


Yup....no thanks....i have found salt water easier to maintain and much more colorful and entertaining. As well as less work!


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Bump for new price!!!!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

are you serious a 400 gal tank weights 500pounds maybe before water.


----------



## Arthur Malloy (Oct 22, 2010)

STANKYfish said:


> About 500lbs.


However, with water.....what, about 4000lbs?

Hmmm.....I don't really need a couch in the living room. Living room furniture is so last year. All the cool cats just stand these days, and stare lovingly into their aquariums. Man oh man, I wish I could have this baby.

dMc


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

STANKYfish said:


> Another bump..... looks like we might have to keep this and set it as a FOWLR


or...................send it to the yukon with shane and he can sleep in it. a lid and electric blanket and he will be comfy cozy.


----------

